# VOB CUTTER OR DVD CUTTER



## vijaythefool (May 12, 2005)

Any one got good software to cut a part of dvd or vob file and convert to diffrent formats like a vcd cutter ?


----------



## kmvinodkm (May 12, 2005)

You can Super DVD Ripper for cut DVD files


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 12, 2005)

I use Chopper XP for cutting a part of DVD/VOB file.
Get it here *www.digital-miner.com/chopperxp.html

Chopper XP does not change the format. It only removes the part of the file that you want in VOB format. Use some other software to change the format.


----------



## Charley (May 12, 2005)

chopper is good , i have used that before


----------



## vijaythefool (May 13, 2005)

Thx every one . i came around virtual Dub mod its better and easy too
. it can cut a vob and compress to any other format and can use divx too


here is the link

*jaist.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/virtualdubmod/VirtualDubMod_1_5_10_1_All_inclusive.zip

And its free toooo


----------



## Charley (May 13, 2005)

Can Virtual Dub be used for audio files also?


----------



## vijaythefool (May 14, 2005)

u can avoid the video if u want


----------

